# Firmware: Canon EOS R6 v1.6.0 now available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 22, 2022)

> Canon has released firmware v1.6.0 for the Canon EOS R6.
> Firmware Version 1.6.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes:
> 
> Adds the ability to convert multiple HEIF images into multiple JPEG images.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## dlee13 (Jul 22, 2022)

- Does not fix issue of missing zebra highlight warnings in stills mode


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 22, 2022)

dlee13 said:


> - Does not fix issue of missing zebra highlight warnings in stills mode


Is that 'an issue'? Or merely something you want, in which case there's no 'fix' needed, you're asking for an additional feature.


----------



## Lifeprod (Jul 22, 2022)

It's disgusting that the r6 is deprived of the heat update!! This device is really the brand's black cat!! With the problem of the shoe that breaks! No automatic diaphragm when he does it in full auto! In short, we should make a petition


----------



## Lifeprod (Jul 22, 2022)

C’est scandaleux que le r6 ne recoit pas lui aussi la mise a jour concernant la limite de la chauffe ! Pourquoi lui non !! Entre le problème du diaphragme automatique et le sabot du flash qui casse c est pas normal


----------



## esspy2 (Jul 22, 2022)

no auto power off high on r6?


----------



## GMAX (Jul 22, 2022)

Lifeprod said:


> It's disgusting that the r6 is deprived of the heat update!! This device is really the brand's black cat!! With the problem of the shoe that breaks! No automatic diaphragm when he does it in full auto! In short, we should make a petition


Only joined for these two comments?


----------



## Mmm Toast (Jul 22, 2022)

Any chance they will ever fix the IS wobbles on wide angle lenses? It’s so bad, you just have to crop, stabilize or turn off IS and set up a gimbal.


----------



## djack41 (Jul 22, 2022)

Zebras are a great feature for stills. Canon needs to look closely at adding this feature. It is one of the advantages of Sony cameras.


----------



## Zigot (Jul 23, 2022)

No pre-shooting still??? 
What is Canon waiting for to add this feature to R6/R5?
Nikon Z9 got it with the latest firmware!!


----------



## Plos (Jul 23, 2022)

After many years of passive reading on this blog, I just made a account to say that I like this Update.
It's so bad, that I don't even have to update my R6


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Jul 23, 2022)

Lifeprod said:


> This device is really the brand's black cat!!


No, the real black cat is the EOS R, a very capable camera that hasn’t gotten any updates since…shoot, it’s been way to long…


----------



## mikefize (Jul 23, 2022)

Mmm Toast said:


> Any chance they will ever fix the IS wobbles on wide angle lenses? It’s so bad, you just have to crop, stabilize or turn off IS and set up a gimbal.


Ehrm... that's what they did in this update?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 23, 2022)

Would like to see review to see what they have broken with this "update" .


----------



## scyrene (Jul 23, 2022)

I would have liked the depth compositing but didn't expect it to be included.


----------



## Lifeprod (Jul 23, 2022)

GMAX said:


> Only joined for these two comments?


And so what ?


----------



## Lifeprod (Jul 23, 2022)

GMAX said:


> Only joined for these two comments?


And so what


----------



## scyrene (Jul 23, 2022)

scyrene said:


> I would have liked the depth compositing but didn't expect it to be included.


(Although apparently you can only update using the memory card method, so it's for the best they haven't included anything I wanted).


----------



## dlee13 (Jul 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Is that 'an issue'? Or merely something you want, in which case there's no 'fix' needed, you're asking for an additional feature.


Well considering it’s available on video modes and is a standard on brands like Fuji or Sony, I’d say it’s an issue not having it.


----------



## Mmm Toast (Jul 24, 2022)

mikefize said:


> Ehrm... that's what they did in this update


No, they just enhanced the digital IS. At the least giving the option to turn off ibis but keep lens stabilization on is needed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2022)

dlee13 said:


> Well considering it’s available on video modes and is a standard on brands like Fuji or Sony, I’d say it’s an issue not having it.


Since Canon has double the market share of Sony and ten times the market share of Fuji, it doesn’t seem to be an issue for Canon. Sounds more like a you problem.


----------



## dlee13 (Jul 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Since Canon has double the market share of Sony and ten times the market share of Fuji, it doesn’t seem to be an issue for Canon. Sounds more like a you problem.


If you read both this forum and others, it’s actually a heavily requested feature so not just a me problem.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2022)

dlee13 said:


> If you read both this forum and others, it’s actually a heavily requested feature so not just a me problem.


So _now_ it’s a feature request. Mmmmmkay. Canon has shown a willingness to add some features (via firmware or to new bodies) when requested by a sufficient number of users. That suggests your ‘heavily requested feature’…isn’t. 

Many people think their desires represent those of a large number of people. The number of people posting on camera-dedicated Internet forums is insignificant compared to the millions of cameras that Canon sells.


----------



## kingman652000 (Jul 24, 2022)

The latest firmware did definitely improve the ibis wobble on my 15-35 greatly.
Can now walk and vlogg and no corner wobbles, nice and smooth.
My one question is why did canon leave the high heat setting out of the r6 firmware?
The r6 overheats too just like the r5 did, though not as fast but still overheats in 4k just the same.
So canon add the high heat setting to the r6 please and get rid of that dam 30 min record limit.


----------



## fasterquieter (Jul 25, 2022)

I shall use this as an opportunity to list my feature requests once more:

1. The ability to switch between only single point and face detect focus modes with a custom button. There is a focus mode that can’t be removed and interferes with this.

2. Aperture priority video mode.

3. Remove the 30-minute record limit.

Thanks.


----------



## AdamBotond (Jul 25, 2022)

Hopefully, this will fix the freeze issue that happened to my R6 2 days ago for the first time.


----------



## Czardoom (Jul 25, 2022)

fasterquieter said:


> I shall use this as an opportunity to list my feature requests once more:
> 
> 1. The ability to switch between only single point and face detect focus modes with a custom button. There is a focus mode that can’t be removed and interferes with this.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you believe that you are communicating with Canon. You aren't. This forum is not affiliated with Canon in any way.


----------



## Skux (Jul 26, 2022)

fasterquieter said:


> I shall use this as an opportunity to list my feature requests once more:
> 
> 1. The ability to switch between only single point and face detect focus modes with a custom button. There is a focus mode that can’t be removed and interferes with this.
> 
> ...


I set my * button to switch between single point AF and eye/face detect by disabling the other focus modes. Do you mean the smaller spot focus?


----------



## mariosk1gr (Jul 26, 2022)

fasterquieter said:


> I shall use this as an opportunity to list my feature requests once more:
> 
> 1. The ability to switch between only single point and face detect focus modes with a custom button. There is a focus mode that can’t be removed and interferes with this.
> 
> ...


Yes the ability to switch between single point af and eye detect focus with a custom button is missing on video mode! I use it on my c70 all the time, they have to add it no matter what!


----------



## mariosk1gr (Jul 26, 2022)

Skux said:


> I set my * button to switch between single point AF and eye/face detect by disabling the other focus modes. Do you mean the smaller spot focus?


How do you do that, can you explain in more detail?


----------



## Frodo (Jul 26, 2022)

mariosk1gr said:


> How do you do that, can you explain in more detail?


Limit the AF modes to just single point and face tracking. (menu AF Tab 4).
Set * button to "direct AF method selection" (Custom menu Tab 3).


----------



## entoman (Jul 26, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Is that 'an issue'? Or merely something you want, in which case there's no 'fix' needed, you're asking for an additional feature.


Definitely not an "issue" (a malfunction), but it would be nice to have as an optional feature for stills.


----------



## entoman (Jul 26, 2022)

Lifeprod said:


> It's disgusting that the r6 is deprived of the heat update!! This device is really the brand's black cat!! With the problem of the shoe that breaks! No automatic diaphragm when he does it in full auto! In short, we should make a petition


Since when has the R6 had a problem with overheating? I was under the impressions that this only affected the R5 when shooting 8K...


----------



## entoman (Jul 26, 2022)

fasterquieter said:


> I shall use this as an opportunity to list my feature requests once more:
> 
> 1. The ability to switch between only single point and face detect focus modes with a custom button. There is a focus mode that can’t be removed and interferes with this.


Try having face detect as your standard AF mode, and map the AF/ON or AEL button to single point.

Or _vice versa_.


----------



## entoman (Jul 26, 2022)

AdamBotond said:


> Hopefully, this will fix the freeze issue that happened to my R6 2 days ago for the first time.


Good luck. There have been 7 firmware updates so far for the R5, and the freezes still continue...


----------



## Skux (Jul 27, 2022)

mariosk1gr said:


> How do you do that, can you explain in more detail?


Go to custom functions menu 3, select customise controls

Set the * button (or whatever button you want to use) to "direct AF method selection".

This makes your * button cycle between AF modes (single point, subject detection, zone AF etc).

Now you need to disable the other focus modes. Go to AF menu 4 "limit AF selection" and turn off the other focus modes, but leave face tracking and single point modes on.

This essentially turns your * button into a toggle between subject and single point AF. I prefer this to specifying an AF-ON button as it lets me control where the camera focuses initially for eye AF (by setting "initial servo AF point for face tracking" to "initial AF pt set for face tracking") , and it means I can still use the AF-ON button for focusing.


----------



## Pierre Lagarde (Jul 27, 2022)

Skux said:


> Go to custom functions menu 3, select customise controls
> 
> ...
> 
> This essentially turns your * button into a toggle between subject and single point AF. I prefer this to specifying an AF-ON button as it lets me control where the camera focuses initially for eye AF (by setting "initial servo AF point for face tracking" to "initial AF pt set for face tracking") , and it means I can still use the AF-ON button for focusing.


Indeed, and you can also use full auto AF (which is quite efficient most of the time) with people|[anything else] detection and use another button to switch eye detection on and off... As you may know, eye detection is unavailable on persons only if you choose "None" as subjects to detect... it works on human faces with any other option, may it be animals or vehicles...


----------



## dj1001 (Jul 28, 2022)

I just want the focal length display on screen and EVF and shutter sounds in electronic shutter mode. Is that so much to ask?


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 6, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> It sounds like you believe that you are communicating with Canon. You aren't. This forum is not affiliated with Canon in any way.



well, we all hope canon spies are sent here and taking notes on all our feature wish lists, so that we finally get a camera thats affordable and no one complains about.


----------

